# Last Monday dump dig. Some decent stoneware.



## Macaco (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello All,

I finally got my pics organized and uploaded from the dump dig I went on last Monday with Dirty Larry. We dug some decent bottles and a few artifacts. No Owls this time. Not even a broken one.

My keepers,





Olive oil or wine? I'm going with olive oil,








First one of these I have dug. Interesting that it's a crown top. Not easy to re-seal for the next salad. Perhaps it was understood that a cork would be used for that,





Another first. I haven't done any research on this one yet,





Never saw one of these before. Bluing for what? /MRS. STEWARTS/BLUING/MINNEAPOLIS/,





Cobalt is good. These Bromo's are a little sick though. Some BKF may make them a little nicer,





Unembossed,





I imagined this one was a 'Palmer' because of the color. Embossed on the base /COLGATE & CO/T/NEW YORK/,





Yet another first for me. A Florida Water bottle. /FLORIDA WATER/MURRAY & LANMAN/NEW YORK,





Never saw one of these before. I'm guessing it's a citrate based on the shape of  the lip. /THIS BOTTLE/NOT RETURNABLE/WE USE ONLY/CLEAN NEW BOTTLES/BOWMAN DRUG CO/




/MERTEN & COMPANY/SAN FRANCISCO/

/SOUTHERN PACIFIC CO/HOSPITAL DEPARTMENT/
A combo railroad and hospital bottle. I like it,





Pumpkin flask,





Jones Whiskey sampler and a Schilling Company spice bottle,





My second one of these. I dug my first one earlier this year. Same size. This one is better. No scratches,





Plain jar,





What the heck is this? Too big to be a marble, too small to be a billiard ball,





This one would have been truly excellent. A handle is broken off one side. Japanese,

















This one was very disappointing. I really wish people would have used more care when dumping their trash back then. They could have wrapped the bottles and set them gently on top of the heap before covering. 
Has anyone ever seen one of these intact? What kind of top did it have?

/EUREKA-CALIFORNIA/SODA WATER CO./S.F./,








Coffin,




My first intact stoneware jug! No debossing. No brand painted on it,








Pfft! Alrighty then! Turns out this next one is a whiskey. Water and minerals infiltrated the glaze causing some small black spots in several locations but over all it's in excellent shape. I'm keeping it,





Everlasting Jar. Small flea bite on the rim,





A couple of Dirty Larry's finds,

A big, heavy flask. Crude screw top. /WERLE & WILLOH/W&W/59 MARKET ST/S.F./





Another Japanese piece. A porcelain sake bottle is my guess. Too bad about the busted neck,











Thanks for looking.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 9, 2014)

Neat finds.  I'm liking that Hot Tamale.


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 9, 2014)

You really are tearing it up out there!I would say Olive Oil for the first bottle.Most Primrose Salad Oils are cork top, yours must be a newer variant.Fellows Syrup of Hypophosphites is common, EBAY & HISTORY.Mrs. Stewart's Bluing interesting HISTORY & a list of what it was USED for. One for SELL.I like your Colgate & Co, it would have had a cool stopper. Held smelling salts.Murray & Lanman Florida Water is a common one, EBAY & brief HISTORY.The Bowman Drug is a Citrate.F. Chevalier HISTORY, a good western whisky.The Eureka-California would have been killer, I'm thinking blob top. Unlisted in http://sodasandbeers.com/Love that Hot Tamale Figural Whisky, for SELL by Digger Dave.Nice Everlasting Jar, sold with lid on EBAY.Werle & Willoh HISTORYKeep up the great digs!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jun 9, 2014)

Actually, those sample Florida waters are tough to dig undamaged, and I am voting wine as by the time your dump was used, most olive oil bottles flared near the base, presumably for better handling with wet hands in the kitchen, and are most usually aqua or clear glass by then (toc-1910ish). I also found an identical jug in a toc cistern, very identifiable top finish to the 1910 era. LOVE that tamale guy, and that busted soda is most unusual. Found a light green (looked aqua in pic) hutch with same embossing and an eagle in Dictionary Of Soda And Mineral Water Bottles By Fountain and Colcleaser in 1968 with the highest rating their scale offered at the time, so guessing this is a good one. Go back and dig a hatful of whole ones!  Jack


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 9, 2014)

Several bottlers sold both beer and soda water. Your Eureka California bottle would have likely held a brew of some sort such as Hard Cider -- although it is embossed otherwise. TOC dumps in California often contain very nice embossed bottles courtesy of PCGW manufacturing bottles the old fashioned way up through the early 1920s. Hutches were still in common use in SF up until the 1906 Earthquake. Embossed tooled crown top bottles were used throughout the 1910s and can have some decent crudity as well. Are you digging bay landfill or a creekbank dump?


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 9, 2014)

The Florida Waters may be harder to find up there, but down here I dig them all the time, mostly in good condition. I hope you can find some information on the Eureka-California Steve, that is a truly interesting bottle.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome dig. Glad you finally figured how to download the pictures(and they are great pictures).  The florida water is a good find. I also like the whiskey sampler, she's cute. Have you searched high and low for the broken handle from the japanes cup? That would be an easy fix if you could find it. That thing is beautiful. What about the tamale guy? What that heck is that? Great dig and glad you could finally show your finds.


----------



## Macaco (Jun 10, 2014)

sandchip said:
			
		

> Neat finds.  I'm liking that Hot Tamale.


Thanks Jimbo,I was astonished when I pulled that one out. One that it was intact and two...that it even exists. Steve


----------



## Macaco (Jun 10, 2014)

2find4me said:
			
		

> You really are tearing it up out there!I would say Olive Oil for the first bottle.Most Primrose Salad Oils are cork top, yours must be a newer variant.Fellows Syrup of Hypophosphites is common, EBAY & HISTORY.Mrs. Stewart's Bluing interesting HISTORY & a list of what it was USED for. One for SELL.I like your Colgate & Co, it would have had a cool stopper. Held smelling salts.Murray & Lanman Florida Water is a common one, EBAY & brief HISTORY.The Bowman Drug is a Citrate.F. Chevalier HISTORY, a good western whisky.The Eureka-California would have been killer, I'm thinking blob top. Unlisted in http://sodasandbeers.com/Love that Hot Tamale Figural Whisky, for SELL by Digger Dave.Nice Everlasting Jar, sold with lid on EBAY.Werle & Willoh HISTORYKeep up the great digs!


Thanks for the research Sharon, The fellows syrup is very interesting. And nasty. Strychnine as an active ingredient! Wow. Probably had the standard patent med ingredients of alcohol and opium also. I found some good info on the Werle & Willoh over at Western Whiskey Gazette too. One of these days maybe you can share how you put together your search strings and what search engines you use for your research. You find information I just don't find. Steve


----------



## Macaco (Jun 10, 2014)

cannibalfromhannibal said:
			
		

> Actually, those sample Florida waters are tough to dig undamaged, and I am voting wine as by the time your dump was used, most olive oil bottles flared near the base, presumably for better handling with wet hands in the kitchen, and are most usually aqua or clear glass by then (toc-1910ish). I also found an identical jug in a toc cistern, very identifiable top finish to the 1910 era. LOVE that tamale guy, and that busted soda is most unusual. Found a light green (looked aqua in pic) hutch with same embossing and an eagle in Dictionary Of Soda And Mineral Water Bottles By Fountain and Colcleaser in 1968 with the highest rating their scale offered at the time, so guessing this is a good one. Go back and dig a hatful of whole ones!  Jack


Hello Jack,The Florida Water bottle is very thin glass. I can imagine few surviving.Wine or olive oil...I'm keeping it.Circa 1910 for the jug. Excellent.I am certainly hoping to find an intact version of the Eureka bottle.


----------



## Macaco (Jun 10, 2014)

Lordbud said:
			
		

> Several bottlers sold both beer and soda water. Your Eureka California bottle would have likely held a brew of some sort such as Hard Cider -- although it is embossed otherwise. TOC dumps in California often contain very nice embossed bottles courtesy of PCGW manufacturing bottles the old fashioned way up through the early 1920s. Hutches were still in common use in SF up until the 1906 Earthquake. Embossed tooled crown top bottles were used throughout the 1910s and can have some decent crudity as well. Are you digging bay landfill or a creekbank dump?


Hello Jason,
Interesting. The amber color on the Eureka bottle does seem to indicate something other than soda water contents.The Chevalier flask is embossed PCGW on the base.Not landfill I'm pretty sure. Not a creekbank either. Flat topography with patches of bottles and trash. Uneven distribution of material. It's a weird spot.


----------



## Macaco (Jun 10, 2014)

Bass Assassin said:
			
		

> Awesome dig. Glad you finally figured how to download the pictures(and they are great pictures). The florida water is a good find. I also like the whiskey sampler, she's cute. Have you searched high and low for the broken handle from the japanes cup? That would be an easy fix if you could find it. That thing is beautiful. What about the tamale guy? What that heck is that? Great dig and glad you could finally show your finds.


Hello Mark,Thanks. I have found several of the Paul Jones whiskey samplers. No value really but good give-away bottles.I did look for the handle. No luck. It might have been busted before it went into the dump.The Hot Tamale is a true oddball. I searched the web for information about it. All I found was that it's a whiskey bottle. I don't know if that's the brand name or if it was a novelty container to pour one's own whiskey into. It's a TOC container from what I read.


----------



## Aloysia (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful....beautiful bottles!  And your photos of them is outstanding!!  Congrats on a great find!


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 11, 2014)

cool digs, sure wish I could dig with ya sometime, I miss dump digging...


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 12, 2014)

Steve, the bay is almost 50% filled in.  A large portion of this filling was done in 50-60's when the save the bay campaign was started and now filling the bay is frowned upon although it still hasn't stopped completely.  After the 1906 earth quake huge tracts of the bay's mud flats were filled in by barges with trash and debris from the earth quake.  A lot of these area's have spotty bits of trash and a lot of rubble.  Most are leveled out flat.  Also during the development in the 60's and 70's the dirt dug out of down town for the high rise buildings was dumped in the bay.  These areas have spotty bottles and rubble and were leveled out with bulldozers. The bay was also used as land fill for the cites all around it.  I have what is supposed to be a good spot to investigate if i ever make it down!  Its 1906 earth quake fill. The digger who told me about it says he dug his whole collection of Cobalt owls there in almost every size...


----------

